# 1953 Schwinn black PANTHER refurbish



## OZ1972 (Nov 27, 2021)

Just picked up this 1953 schwinn black Panther , it's going to be a cool brother to my 1953 black phantom  , been looking for one of these for a while now  , I will be working on this in the COLD Ohio winter  , happy holidays to you all  🎅


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 27, 2021)

Found a perfect patina matched set of genuine schwinn Panther fenders in my garage that I forgot about , I am pretty excited about this build  , I have the correct pedals  , rocket Ray and a tank that I am going to try to patina match as well 😁


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 1, 2021)

_*Nice winter project ! *_


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2021)

Had a few minutes after the gift exchange this morning to work on the panther , i am rebuilding the rear hub & converting the rear cog from a 10 tooth to a 11 tooth sprocket it makes a big difference on hills & long grades , thanks for looking !


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 28, 2021)

That does make a big difference for sure!


----------

